# kernel build ?



## dennky (Dec 5, 2009)

I build customize kernel and i want to delete old kernel. What need to delete to eliminate old kernel only kernel.old folder or something else?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 5, 2009)

If you're sure your current kernel functions properly, you can delete /boot/kernel.old/. Or you can leave it, because it will be overwritten the next time you update your kernel.


----------

